# bimmerfest 2003 stickers



## jerryatla (Apr 13, 2003)

anyone has extra bimmerfest 2003 stickers? preferably 2 of them so I can stick them on my car. thanks

[email protected]


----------



## segal3 (Feb 20, 2003)

Why weren't they in white? Silver just doesn't go with my car

~Matt Segal


----------



## aarong325i (Apr 7, 2003)

*Bimmerfest stickers??*

Did they hand out the Bimmerfest Stickers back at Cutter Motors? Is it still possible to get some?


----------

